# headaches



## jerryberry (Jan 5, 2003)

Does anyone else suffer headaches with their IBS


----------



## answers4u (Jan 17, 2003)

I never suffered with headaches. I had IBS for years, goes back into my childhood. However I found relief with a nutritional shake. After 9 days on them my symptoms disappeared, I've been regular since, and full of energy. If you have a headache you'd take an aspirin right, but it wasn't lack of aspirin that made you have a headache. If you do some checking you'll find almost any disease can be traced back to a lack of nutrients, minerals, herbs, or protiens. Give your body what it needs to take care of the real problem and you'll see results. Email me for more info. Freedom1###huntel.net


----------



## brandything56uk (Jan 7, 2003)

Hiya i get constant headaches with this ibs. Never sufferd from them until i started being ill. There so bad sometimes that i cant open my eyes and have to stay in a dark place.xXx







shellxXx


----------



## celle* (Mar 7, 2003)

are you kidding i HATE headaches wow the are my WORST enemy.







the that helps the most for me is getting a cup of tea and just sitting down if they get REALLY bad and my vision starts to get blurred then i'm in trouble and i have to take these meds they gave me







go see your doctor they may give you something to kill it to. But if there one thing that i can say about the meds DO NOT TAKE ALOT AT ONE TIME







if you do you'll start to feel stoned you no out of it. well thats all my advise hope you have better luck~ celle *


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

It's funny that you ask that...I have one today and was wondering if they have a connection to IBS.I have been getting them more frequently and i really hate them.


----------

